# My Wine Room and also my Cellar



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## petes (Dec 9, 2008)

*O My Gosh!*

That's very impressive.
What've you got fermenting there?


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow... I'd love to have a cellar. We're hoping to build one at our next house. It may end up being a closet or converted room with a wine refrigerant unit as we don't have many underground cellars here in Southern California. There's an issue with the water table or something. Right now, we have our wine stuffed into 3 50 bottle wine fridges, which leaves no room for the wine I make.


----------



## cabsav (Dec 9, 2008)

it looks very nice.
I like the workspace mostly, very comf. to work.


----------



## Luc (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice setup !!!!

I just see 1 problem.........................

There is an empty bucket in the left corner in
the picture. Shame on you 

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2008)

petes said:


> That's very impressive.
> What've you got fermenting there?[/QUOTE
> From left to right, Black Currant, Ice wine, Plum, Riesling, Crab Apple, Blackberry all in glass.
> On the floor there is from left to right, Cab.Sauv., Super Tuscan, Cream Ale, Nut Brown Ale. That bucket in the corner is my cork humidor with a k-meta gallon in there with no lid to keep all my corks sanitized.


----------



## wingnutooa (Dec 30, 2008)

i really like that but i see no "notches" for the wine bottles to rest in. are you not afraid they'll roll one way or another and fall?


in the building process it would be rather easy to replace the front facia board with a piece of corrugated wood molding that would cradle the neck.

some examples






you could probably even special order to your dimensions.


but that is an awesome setup! what do you use for a label? a certain computer program?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the clear cabinet door bumpers on the back of the rack so you cant see them and they hold the bottles very well. I like contempory woodworkingso all those details are too much for me. I am a cabinet maker/stair builder so if I wanted that stuff I coul make it no problem as I have all the tools in another part of my basement which keeps getting smaller and smaller!  I use photoshop and picture it premium to do all my labels.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 3, 2009)

Just looked at your post Wade, impressive indeed. Let it be a lesson to all uf us newbies, this hobby can lead to obsession!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

Toys, toys, toys!


----------



## peagen (Jan 4, 2009)

Wad E,
My wife saw your pictures. Thanks. Now she is telling me to make my(what she calls my "meth lab") and make it look neater. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, Im sort of a neat freak. My wood shop is usually that clean aslo.


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 4, 2009)

Wade.........that is pure beauty. About how much did a set up like that cost in the long run?


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 4, 2009)

Con..remember the wife, you'd have to send her on vacation before you could consider that!!LOL besides, where are you going to find a large enough piece of cheese cloth to cover your bathtub before she gets home? LOL
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Conq, which setup are you reffering to?


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 4, 2009)

the bottle racks, and equipment, Everything, about How much money went into your Room o' Glory there.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

I think I spent $300 hundred on the cabinets as they were unfinished from Lowes and $30 on the linoleum in there. The racks I built my self from scraps left over from work so the only thing I paid for was stain and Poly. The tile I have in that room was free from a friend who had a bunch left over from redoing their basement. The Portuguese Floor Corker was $35 with all my moderator discounts from another forum/supply store. The Horizonzontal Thermocapsuler was $169 with the same discounts. The Vacuum pump was $115 plus shipping from Ebay which was around totals $138. I cant remeber what the 2 corny kegs and C02 set up was but I would guess around $215. Id say all togehter I have spent around $1500 on the 2 rooms with lighting and everything but I did it all myself.


----------

